# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Mục lục >  Du lịch Singapore - du lich singapore

## thietht

*Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về du lịch singapore  - du lich singapore :*

Singapore là một thành phố năng động với nhiều nét tương phản và màu sắc sinh động, bạn sẽ tìm thấy nơi đây sự pha trộn hài hoà giữa văn hoá, ẩm thực, nghệ thuật và kiến trúc. Luôn luôn tràn đầy sức sống, đảo quốc năng động nhỏ bé ở vùng Đông Nam Á này tiêu biểu cho tinh hoa của cả hai nền văn hoá phương Đông & phương Tây.


Mời bạn cùng Didau.org lên lịch cho chuyến du lịch đến Singapore để khám phá tất cả những điều lý thú ấy.

*Thời điểm thích hợp đi du lịch Singapore*

Thời điểm du lịch cao điểm của Singapore rơi vào từ tháng 12 đến tháng 6, đông nhất là vào đầu tháng 12 kéo dài đến năm mới, tức là khoảng tháng 1, tháng 2. Suốt mùa này, vé máy bay và khách sạn luôn phải đặt trước.


Thời tiết dường như không phải là mối quan tâm chính khi bạn có ý định đi du lịch Singapore, bởi vì đảo quốc này có lượng mưa quanh năm khá ổn định. Bạn nên kết hợp chuyến đi của mình một trong các sự kiện hoặc lễ hội nơi đây, để thêm phần thú vị: Thaipusam là một lễ hội đặc biệt của Singapore, diễn ra vào khoảng tháng 2. Nếu shopping và ăn uống là mối quan tâm chính của bạn, hãy đến Singapore vào tháng 4 để thưởng thức lễ hội ăn uống, ẩm thức Singapore, còn tháng 6 là khoảng thời gian diễn ra mùa đại khuyến mại của họ.

*Đi lại:*

Các hãng hàng không bay từ Việt Nam đến Singapore

Thủ tục nhập cảnh Singapore 

Giá cước taxi ở Singapore tăng

*Địa điểm khi đi du lịch singapore:*

Cận cảnh bể bơi cao nhất thế giới

Đến thăm Marine Life Park - thủy cung lớn nhất thế giới

Một Singapore lộng lẫy sắc màu

*Chingay 2013 Fire in Snow*

Công viên Garden by the Bay 

Nhà hát Esplanade (Trái Sầu Riêng) 

Công viên bướm và vương quốc côn trùng Singapore

Những Góc Phố Đẹp Ở Singapore

Khám phá trung tâm ẩm thực của Singapore 

Khám Phá Chinatown Singapore

Những góc nhỏ của Singapore

 Phố chạy theo mốt colour block - Singapore

10 điểm cần khám phá ở Singapore

Tới thăm phim trường Universal ở Singapre 

Những vùng đất đậm chất văn hóa ở Singapore

Sentosa – điểm quyến rũ của “độc đáo Singapore”

Thiên đường mua sắm Singapore

Khu phố tầu - Chinatown

Làng Ấn Độ thu nhỏ - Little India

Bảo tàng Mỹ thuật Singapore

Sông Singapore

Bảo tàng Đồ Chơi MINT

Khu nghỉ dưỡng Marina Bay Sands 

Bảo tàng Văn Minh Châu Á

Đền thờ Sri Mariamman

Vườn thú đêm Night Safari

Vườn Trung Hoa singapore

Sở thú Singapore

Đại Lộ Orchard, khu mua sắm đêm của singapore 

Tượng ngư sư singapore

Cầu cảng Boat, chưa tới là chưa đến Singapore 

Thử cảm giác mạnh, đi đu quay singapore

Tụ điểm ăn chơi singapore,Cầu cảng Clarke

Thế giới đồ chơi - bảo tàng Đồ Chơi MINT  tại singapore

"Marina Bay Sands" niềm tự hào mới của du lịch Singapore

Nhà hát Esplanade - trái sầu riêng của singapore

Vườn chim Jurong, thế giới của các loài chim

Vườn Bách thảo Singapore , công viên thu nhỏ

Bảo tàng Quốc Gia Singapore 

Một số ngôi đền, nhà thờ nổi tiếng tại Singapore 

Tuyệt đẹp vườn treo năng lượng mặt trời

Lung linh vườn cây 1 tỷ USD tại Singapore 

Trải nghiệm sự huyền diệu tại sân bay 5 sao Changi, Singapore 

Những địa điểm không thể bỏ qua


*Lễ hội ở Singapore:*

Những lễ hội không nên bỏ qua ở Singapore

Lễ hội mùa xuân

----------


## thietht

*Những địa chỉ ăn uống nổi tiếng ở Singapore*

Nếm thử những món đặc sản Singapore

Những món ăn kỳ lạ của Singapore nên thử khi đi du lịch

Ẩm thực Singapore

Roti prata - bánh crepe của người Singapore 

5 món ăn đường phố khoái khẩu Singapore

Những món ngon thống lĩnh nền ẩm thực Singapore

Cua Sốt Ớt - Món Ăn Không Thể Bỏ Qua Khi Tới Singapore

Singapore và những món ngon không thể bỏ qua

Cháo ếch ở Geylang

Món bánh Roti prata  - crepe

Những loại gia vị được ưa chuộng ở Singapore

Canh sườn heo Bak Kut Teh - hương vị Trung Quốc trong singapore

Salad trộn rau quả - Rojak

Cơm trộn Nasi Padang

Hủ tiếu xào - Char Kway Teow

Bánh trứng cà rốt - Fried Carrot Cake

Thịt nướng xiên Satay

Cơm gà Hải Nam

Ice kachang - món tráng miệng mát lịm của đất nước Singapore

Cơm Gà Singapore

----------


## thietht

Kinh nghiệm mua hàng miễn thuế ở Singapore

Kinh nghiệm du lịch Singapore với túi tiền nhẹ tênh

Những lưu ý khi du lịch Singapore

Ngủ 'bụi' ở sân bay Singapore để tiết kiệm chi phí 

Những nơi Mua sắm hấp dẫn tại Singapore 

Mẹo vặt khi mua sắm ở Singapore

Kinh nghiệm mua sắm khi du lịch Singapore 

Kinh Nghiệm đi du lịch Singapore Giá Rẻ

Thông tin cần thiết khi đi du lịch Singapore

Giao thông đi lại bên Singapore cho khách đi du lịch

Hành trang du lịch Singapore

Singapore - Thông tin dành cho du khách đi du lịch

Lập kế hoạch chuyến đi bụi du lịch Singapore tự túc giá rẻ

5 lựa chọn 'qua đêm' xa hoa nhất

----------


## thietht

*Tổng hợp các TOUR DU LỊCH SINGAPORE được giới thiệu trên DIDAU.ORG*

Du lịch  Hà Nội - Singapore - Hà Nội (4 ngày 3 đêm) - Giá KM 11.900.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hà Nội - Singapore - Hà Nội (4 Ngày 3 Đêm) - Giá Khuyến Mại còn 10.900.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hà Nội - Singapore - Hà Nội (4 Ngày 3 Đêm) - Giá 13.299.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hà Nội - Myanmar - Singapore - Hà Nội (7 ngày 6 đêm) - Giá khuyến mại 709 USD/Khách

Hà Nội - Singapore - Hà Nội (4 ngày 3 đêm) - Giá 12.500.000 VNĐ/Khách

HCM - SINGAPORE (GARDEN BY THE BAY - SANDS SKYPARK - MARINA BY SANDS - BẢO TÀNG HÀNG HẢI) - HCM (4 ngày 3 đêm - T5 hàng tuần) - Giá 10.878.000 VNĐ - Giá Khuyến Mãi: 10.478.000 VNĐ/Khách

----------


## thietht

Resorts World Sentosa - Festive Hotel

10 khách sạn tốt nhất cho bạn đến singapore

10 khách sạn 4 sao Singapore phong cách nhất theo bình chọn của khách du lịch

10 khách sạn giá rẻ Singapore tốt nhất theo bình chọn của khách du lịch 

Khách sạn Marina Bay Sands

Khách Sạn Fullerton Bay

Khách Sạn Fraser Place Robertson Walk (4 sao)

----------


## thietht

Nhà hàng Ý Thu Wendy - Góc Việt Nam trên đất Sing

Nhà hàng Peony Jade Restaurant

Những nhà hàng Thái ngon, rẻ ở Singapore

3 nhà hàng Việt 'cực hot' ở Singapore

Nhà hàng Au Jardin

Nhà hàng The White Rabbit 

Nhà hàng Jumbo Seafood

----------


## thietht

Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Singapore

----------

